# What plant is this



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

Bought at LFS from a tank with no labels


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

I think it's a variation of a "waffle dragon flame" and I also think it's a terrarium plant and not a true aquatic.


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

Appreciate the input @jas1313


----------



## FishMaster43 (Feb 20, 2015)

I agree, purple waffle plant,it will just rot away in tank if submerged. More a garden plant or terrarium plant as jas1313 said.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't think it is a dragon flame because those are usually narrow leaf. It's probably Hemigraphis alternata or a similar plant, not aquatic at all.


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks for the input. I guess that says alot about the LPS I went to. Thanks again


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

207cichlids said:


> Thanks for the input. I guess that says alot about the LPS I went to. Thanks again


It is possible the person ordering the plants either:
1. made a mistake
2. liked the way the plant looked but didn't know it wasn't aquatic
3. knew it was meant for terrarium use and another employee didn't know and put it in a tank
4. or the vendor shipped the wrong one.

I remember long ago when I worked in a pet store, we either ordered off of an order form that listed the Latin names or went to the wholesaler and picked items from their holding tanks. Sometimes when ordering on the wholesaler's form, substitutions were made automatically if the item wasn't in stock. Mistakes were very common from week to week.

See if you can return the plant for a refund or replacement.


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks i'll give them a call


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Versions of that plant have been sold for aquarium use for probably the last 50 years or more. The fact that it isn't aquatic has not stopped it from being sold.


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks BillD


----------



## aquawoman101 (Mar 20, 2015)

I would say a Purple Waffle.


----------



## elbmek (Jul 9, 2015)

these are sold in most aquarists here in UK but never named.


----------

